# line driver



## amp8888 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey,
I want to use my QSC 1000a amp to drive my speakers. Question is my
audio output on my plasma video is only 408 millivolts. Is a planet audio PLDS 2 input sensitive enough. The amp minimum input is 1.1 vrms
AMP8888


----------



## richardovalle (Dec 7, 2009)

you'll get a signal boosted regardless. however it will not be at the prescribed rate. possibly 50-65%


----------

